# 210 Ac Randolph county shellman GA



## southwestslayer (Sep 16, 2016)

My farmer has 210ac in shellman GA located in Randolph county he is looking to get $2500 it's has a power line on one side a preserve on the other and a pecan orchid on the front property line. Pm me if you are interested and I'll get you in contact with the farmer. We would of leased this piece but it's 45 mins away from our camp.


----------



## Cole Henry (Sep 16, 2016)

Pm Sent


----------



## buc101 (Sep 17, 2016)

*PM Sent*

PM sent


----------



## swghunter (Sep 18, 2016)

pm sent


----------



## southwestslayer (Sep 18, 2016)

The property has been leased


----------

